# GPU-Z doesn't recognize HD3200 properly



## Brainpower (Feb 22, 2009)

I think GPU-Z doesn't recognize my HD3200 properly. My motherboard is a MSI K9A2GM-FIH with an onboard GPU, the HD3200.










I have also sent a bug report with the Validation tab:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bdph7/

Hope you have a fix for this so it will display all the info correctly.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks fine to me. Dont forget that it is an integrated GPU. GPU-Z seems to have properly detected the IGP, but IIRC, you cant read IGP's like you can GPU's, so that is probably all the info you can get.


----------



## Brainpower (Feb 22, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Looks fine to me. Dont forget that it is an integrated GPU. GPU-Z seems to have properly detected the IGP, but IIRC, you cant read IGP's like you can GPU's, so that is probably all the info you can get.


Ah well I didn't know that  What about the pixel and texture fill rate? Or is that only with a graphics card?

BTW, do you have any experience with overclocking this onboard GPU? Won't it get to hot with setting the clock from the default 500 MHz, to e.g. 800 MHz?


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 22, 2009)

Its very difficult to OC IGP's, sometimes impossible. I will post back a link of how to do it, if I can find it in a sec.


----------

